# Resiver mit VLC wiedergeben



## Windhund (11. Januar 2009)

Nabend

Ich würde gerne über meinen PC Fernsehen
Ich habe einen Skymaster DVR 7400 Resiver und eine EasyCap-USB TV Karte.

Der Resiver ist über S-Video mit der USB TV Karte verbunden

Jetzt würde ich gerne über VLC das TV Programm ausgeben
aber leider gibt VLC nur ein schwarzes Bild und keinen Ton aus.

Hab ihr vieleicht ein paar ideen die mir weiterhelfen könnten?

Würde mich sehr freuen und danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2009)

Gibt der Receiver  denn ein Signal aus ( kann ja sein, dass nur entweder oder geht ) ?
Auch mal mit einer anderen Software ( zb mitgelieferte ) ausprobiert ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Windhund (12. Januar 2009)

Ja habs auch schon mit der Software versucht die dabei war aber die gibt auch nichts aus.

Hab den Resiver testweise mal über Scart an einen Fernseher angeschlossen, das ging.

Ich hab auch schon versucht mit einem Scart-Chinch adapter die Chinch anschlüsse der TV-Karte zu benutzen, geht leider auch nicht

Aber wen ich den Empfangsresiver meiner Überwachungskammera anschlisse krig ich Bild + Ton auf dem PC


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2009)

Scart ist so eine Sache, ich glaube FBAS ist das einzige Signal, das man immer auf dem Scart-Stecker bekommt, die anderen sind nicht verpflichtend..

Also, es wäre wichtig zu wissen, welches Signal über Scart rausgegeben wird, FBAS, YC(Svideo) oder sogar RGB. Schon mal im Receiver nachgeschaut, ob man das Ausgabesignal einstellen kann ? Das mal auf FBAS stellen.  Ist der Scart-Cinch-Adapter denn richtig herum ? Es gibt welche, die nur in eine Richtung funktionieren.. uU hast Du einen Umstellbaren..

mfg chmee


----------



## Windhund (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt den Resiver an den Fernsehr meiner Eltern angeschlossen, in den einstellungen steht 
Video-Ausgang = RGB (kann ich auch auf FBAS umstellen)
TV-Geräte-Typ = PAL (Hab ich jetzt auf PAL & NTSC gestellt)

hab auch grade mal versucht auf FBAS umzustellen, bringt aber leider nichts


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2009)

Den Receiver erstmal auf FBAS lassen. Jetzt auch mal an anderen Geräten testen, ob der Scart-Adapter was taugt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Windhund (12. Januar 2009)

Der Adapter hat einen weg, das hab ich schon festgestellt
aber S-Video geht, aber nicht am PC


----------



## Windhund (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hab grade nochmal den Extra chinchausgang versucht, der funktioniert
jetzt leufts
ich denke das Problem lag in den Videoeinstellungen, weil zu anfang tat der Chinchout es auch nicht

danke dir vielmals


----------

